# NeoPop Save Files



## d3volv3r (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm looking for complete save game files for any of the NGPG fighting games.  This means all of the characters and bonus items unlocked.  I've looked everywhere I can think of and found nothing.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 19, 2010)

I figured that at least GameFAQs might have some, but they did not. I guess I should start uploading some saves on that site. Sadly I don't have any for the fighting games.

All I was able to find was this which is just save states for an NGPC emulator. Sorry.


----------



## d3volv3r (Apr 21, 2010)

thaddius said:
			
		

> I figured that at least GameFAQs might have some, but they did not. I guess I should start uploading some saves on that site. Sadly I don't have any for the fighting games.
> 
> All I was able to find was this which is just save states for an NGPC emulator. Sorry.


Thanks for the very helpful reply.  Although those save states only work on another, less functional emulator, I was able to extract what I wanted from them.  I would be curious to know if anyone can convert those NGPocket .ngs files into NeoPop .ngs files.  I tried loading them in NeoPop, but they weren't recognized.

Now, the only save files I'm really missing are for these two games:

SNK vs. Capcom: Match of the Millennium
SNK Gals' Fighters

If anyone could provide them, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## mae77 (Dec 26, 2016)

I know almost 7 years have passed since the last post here. Excuse me for reviving this old thread, but everytime I searched for these saves, I was carried here 
But I finally could unlocked everything for
SNK vs. Capcom: Match of the Millennium (fighters & secrets supers)
SNK Gals' Fighters (all characters)

BUT in the PSP emulator ("Race": NGP emulator for PSP).
You can use them putting both files in the STATES folder; Perhaps you can use them in another emulators for another systems.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/co05cbgxyrpmpzf/ngp.rar?dl=0


----------

